# أجهزة نقل الحركة



## General michanics (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اجهزة نقل الحركة
POWER TRANSMISSION SYSTEM​ان المحرك هو مصدر القدرةالاساسي حيث يتم فيه تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من احتراق الوقود الى طاقة ميكانيكية على عمود المرفق يمكن بعد ذلك الاستفادة منها وهي العجلات الخلفية, عمود ماخذ القدرة و جهاز الدفع الهيدروليكي.
تتكون اجهزة نقل الحركة في الساحبة من مجموعة من الادوات و الاحهزة التي تقوم بنقل الحركة الدورانية من عمود المرفق الى عجلات الشد في الجرار مع تغيير مقدار و اتجاه عزم الدوران المنقول و ذلك لان القدرة على عمود المرفق تكون على صورة سرعة دوران عالية 
 وعزم لسيط و المطلوب عادة سرعة دوران بطيئة للعجلات و عزم كبير لتوليد القدرة الدافعة اللازمة لعمليات السحب لذلك يتم تخفيض سرعة الدوران( و بالتالي زيادة العزم) اثناء نقل القدرة من المحرك الى العجلات الخلفية باستخدام المجموعات المناسبة من التروس لاختيار السرعات المنخفضة الملائمة و قوى الدفع المناسبة لاداء العمليات الزراعية المختلفة.
تقسم اجهزة نقل الحركة الى مايلي:
1. الفاصلCLUTCH 
2. صندوق التروسGEAR BOX 
3. الجهاز التفاضلي DIFFERENTIAL GEARS 
4. التروس النهائية FINAL GEARS 
5. العجلات wheels 

الفاصلCLUTCH 
تجهز الساحبات الزراعية التي تكون مصادر القوة فيها محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بجهاز الفاصل و يوضع هذا الجهاز عادة بين المحرك و صندوق التروس و لتسهيل عمله يربط هذا الجهاز مع الدولاب الطيار و فيه يتم نقل عزم الدوران من المحرك بواسطة قوى الاحتكاك الكائنة بين القرص الضاغط و الدولاب الطيار و قرص الاحتكاك من جهة ثانية.
فعندما يتم الضغط على دواسة الفاصل ينفصل القرصان فيتوقف نقل القدرة و عندما يتوقف الضغط على دواسة الفاصل يعود القرصان الى وضع الاتصال فتنتقل القدرة من المحرك الى صندوق التروس.






صندوق التروس GEAR BOX
وهو الوحدة الثانية من مجموعة نقل الحركة يقوم بتخفيض سرعة عمود المرفق للمحرك قبل وصول هذه الحركة الى العجلتين الخلفيتين للساحبة ,اذ في حالة تخفيض هذه السرعة فان هذه السرعة الارضية للساحبة ستكون عالية جدا.ان تخفيض السرعة لا يتم فقط في صندوق التروس الا انه الوحيد الذي نتمكن من خلاله الحصول على نسب مختلفة لنقل الحركة بسهولة و راحة تامة عند الحاجة.
عند زيادة سرعة المحرك تزداد القدرة المنتجة منه, و اذا اشتغل المحرك على اعلى سرعة له فانه ينتج اكبر قدرة ممكنه , و اذا كانت القدرة المطلوبة للسحب اكثر من القدرة المنتجة فعندها تنخفض سرعة المحرك نتيجة التحميل الزائد و بالتالي تنخفض القدرة المنتجة,و باستمرار انخفاض السرعة و القدرة يتوقف المحرك كليا عن الاشتغال و لذلك يلجأ السائق الخبير بتغيير السرعة الارضية الى الابطأ,أي ان الانتقال الى السرعة الارضية الاقل تعني الاحتفاظ بسرعة المحرك الثابتة الا ان سير الساحبة للامام سيكون لمسافة اقل.ان التغير في قيمة عزم الدوران(قوة الدفع) و سرعة الساحبة بواسطة صندوق التروس ناتج عن التغيير في قيمة نسبة التعشيق الذي تتوقف قيمته على التباين في اقطار و عدد اسنان التروس المعشقه مع بعضها داخل صندوق التروس.



ان هذا النظام يوضح الشكل احد انواع صناديق التروس التي تحتوي على ثلاث سرع امامية و واحدة خلفية و هو النوع الاكثر استخداما بالساحبات الذي يسمى بصندوق تروس التعشيق المنزلقة.
ان العمليات الزراعية المختلفة تحتاج الى سرعات مختلفة لاجراءها و لذلك تزود الساحبات بصناديق سرع تلبي تلك المتطلبات فمثلا قد تكون السرعة المناسبة للبذار 1.5كيلومتر بالساعة في حين قد تصل سرعة الانتقال على الطرق الى 40 كيلومتر بالساعة.

الجهاز التفاضليDifferential Gear 
و هو الوحدة الثالثة من اجهزة نقل الحركة في الساحبات الزراعية اذ من الملاحظ ان الحركة
تنتقل من عمود المرفق الى الخلف , الا انه يتطلب نقلها ايضا باتجاهين عموديين نحو العجلتين الخلفيتين.
يمتد عمود النقل النهائي الخارج من صندوق السرع لمسافة قصيرة ليثبت بنهاية ترس مخروطي يسمى بالبنيون يكون معشقا بشكل دائمي مع ترس مخروطي كبير يسمى بالترس التاجي و يوضح الشكل التالي كيفية تغيير اتجاه الحركة اضافة لتغييره نسبة نقل الحركة المنقولة و التي تكون عادة بنسبة 5الى 1.
اضافة الى الوظيفتين اعلاه , وهي تغيير اتجاه الحركة و تغيير نسبة نقلها فان الجهاز التفاضلي يقوم بوظيفة ثالثة وهي اعطاء سرعة الى احدى العجلتين بشكل أبطأ أو أسرع مما في العجلة الاخرى و هو ما يحدث اثناء الاستدارة.فعند سير الساحبة على خط مستقيم فأن كلتا العجلتين الخلفيتين تدور بنفس السرعة, و لكن عند الاستدارة,و لنفترض نحو الجهة اليمنى الداخلية و هذا يعني ضرورة دوران العجلة اليسرى بسرعة أكبر, اما عند الدوران الى الجهة اليسرىفلا بد من دوران العجلة اليمنى الخارجية بسرعة أكبر.
ان نصفي العمود اللذين يوصلان الحركة الى العجلتين , لا يرتبطان بالترس التاجي , بل بتروس مخروطية جانبية تتعشق بدورها مع ترسين فضائيين مركبين على محور مثبت بالغلاف المتصل بالترس التاجي و هذا الترتيب يجعللاالترسين الفضائيين يتحركان بحرية على محورهما اضافة الى دورانهما بالفضاء اذا دار الترس التاجي.
من الطبيعي عند استدارة الساحبة عند منعطف فان العجلة الداخلية لا تتوقف عن الحركة كليا
بل تبطئ و تزداد سرعة العجلة الخارجية تبعا لذلك.
تعتبر وظيفة تزويد احدى العجلتين بسرعة مغايرة للاخرى حسب الاستدارة احيانا ضارة فمثلا 
اثناء الحراثة تكون احدى عجلتي الساحبة فوق ارض الحقل المزحلقة بينما العجلة الاخرى في الاخدود و تكون المقاومة اكبر و لذلك نلاحظ ان العجلة الاولى تنزلق بالدوران سريعا و توقف الثانية و يؤدي ذلك الى عدم سير الساحبة و لاجل التغلب على ذلك تزود الساحبات بقفل عبارة عن دواسة قدمية خاصة عند حدوث مثل هذا الانزلاق و هذا لا يمكن استخدامه اثناء الدوران عند السير بخط مستقيم.

التروس النهائيةFinal gears 
جميع صناديق سرع الساحبات مصممة لخفض سرعة المحرك المنقولة كما تنحقض السرعة عند الجهاز التفاضلي بالاضافة الى ذلك تزود الساحبة بوسيلة ما لتخفيض السرعة قبل وصولها الى العجلتين الخلفيتين و النوعان الاساسيان هما:
التروس الاسطوانية: و فيها ترس صغير يثبت على نهاية نصف العمود القادم من الجهاز التفاضلي و يتعشق هذا الترس بترس كبير مركب على عمود ادارة العجلة.
التروس الكوكبية: حيث تنتقل الحركة من الجهاز التفاضلي الى وحدة كوكبية تتكون من مجموعة من التروس تدور محاورها حول مركز مشترك لتنقل هذه الحركة الى العجلة الخلفية و تعمل هذه الطريقة بتخفيض السرعة بنفس ما تعمله التروس الاسطوانية.


 التروس النهائية( التروس المهمازية)
الجهاز الكامل للحركة
تنخفض سرعة عمود مرفق المحرك خلال انتقلها بمراحل مختلفة لغرض اعطاء السرعة الامامية المناسبة للساحبة. و من الطبيعي ان صندوق التروس لوحده يعطي عدة بدائل لنسبة التخفيض.
الشكل التالي يوضح المخطط الكامل لجهاز نقل الحركة و هو موضوع على السرعة الاولى ( البطيئة)و على اعتبار ان سرعة عمود المرفق 2000دورة بالدقيقة و ان سرعة دوران العجلة 
الخلفية للساحبة 20 دورة بالدقيقة يكون اجمالي التخفيض في نسبة نقل الحركة 100:1.


العجلات wheels 
يرتكز الجرار الزراعي المدولب على اربع عجلات :
عجلتين خلفيتين كبيرتين تصل اليهما الحركة و القدرة من المحرك و تسمى بعجلات الجر حيث تدفعان الارض بقوة الى الخلف فتقوم الارض بدفع العجلة الى الامام.
عجلتين صغيرتين اماميتين تستخدمان في اسناد و توجيه الساحبة في الاتجاهات المختلفة
و اكثر انواع العجلات استخداما هي العجلات المطاطية و لها اشكال و اقطار مختلفة و تكون عريضة المقطع و تزود ببروزات عميقة محيطة بها لزيادة تماسك العجلة مع التربة و تقليل
انزلاقها.
و بالرغم من البناء الجيد لهذه العجلات المطاطية فانه يلاحظ في بعض الحالات انزلاقها و ان مقدار التلامس مع الارض او الانزلاق باختلاف ظروف الحقل, فعند استدارة العجل فان بروزات الاقطار تقطع سطح التربة و بالتالي تعمل مقاومة التربة للقطع على دوران ذلك العجل.

 أشكال العجلات المطاطية للساحبات الزراعية


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، وبارك الله فيك .. مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## General michanics (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا إلك دكتور أحمد و لكل الزملاء على المرور الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------

